# Addon für Lederverarbeitung



## bloodstar (10. Juli 2009)

Seid gegrüßt!

hab jetzt ne weile auf Curse gesucht und garnichts gefunden.

Gibts da welche die einfach das Interface verbessern und mehr Auswahlmöglichkeiten geben welche Rezepte angeigt werden etc.

Natürlich mit einfacher Bedienbarkeit ^^


----------



## Roperi69 (21. September 2009)

Hi,

nutze für alle Berufe Skillet. Ist nicht mehr ganz up to date, und gibt bei jedem öffnen eine Fehlermeldung im Chat fenster, aber es läuft rund und stabil.


----------



## roroB4 (5. Februar 2010)

Ich benutze n Addon von Curse.com

http://wow.curse.com...etails/arl.aspx

hoffe dir geholfen zu haben


----------

